# Serrasalmus Id



## Piranhaa (Jul 19, 2012)

Hey guys

I have been making a thread. trying to get an ID on my Serra. 
Ppl have been calling my Serra a Rhom, a Spilo and a Gibbus.

Now i have some new pics after it has grown a bit, and i hope you guys can guess what it really is.

Here is some pics from me and my "mentors" forum, http://piranhaklubben.dk/com/index.php?topic=134.msg899#new (It's on danish, so just mind the pics!)

Thanks, Piranhaa

The reason it is laying on a desk, is because i had to move it, and i took the opportunity to take some pics of him.


----------



## GreenPiranha (Feb 21, 2013)

Rhom


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

x2 on rhom. Certainly not a spilo.


----------



## t00nCiNaToR (Apr 27, 2004)

You should keep your Rhom in a tank, they don't do well on the floor.


----------

